# Size? Ride Machete 155cm / 190 lbs rider



## timpio (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi there,

I went to our local boardshop and bought myself a new board, bindings and boots. My first board was a Elan Eragon 160cm wide with 13US boots. I rode that board for the past 3 years and i wanted something new. I'm starting to get a bit into freestyle / jumping. I landed my first 360's and getting higher jumps every time I ride.

What do I want? A fun/playful board what will do it all and help my push my level on freestyle tricks. But I will also be able to run good speeds on the slope. The guy in the shop seemed like a someone with a lot of knowledge. After an hour or so, he advised me the Machete 155cm (NO wide board) with Union Force bindings and Burton Hail Boots size 10.5 (how can my Nitro's be 13???). As they reduce the footprint by one full size, the footprint will be somewhere near size 9.5 so I don't need a wide board anymore

Bottom line:
- Machete 155cm
- Union Force (they would flex better with the board than the default ride bindings)
- 190 lbs / 6.1 feet rider

Question? I'm really happy with it, but when i look on the net, my board seems really small? Especially when I look at the Ride website. Will I be good with this board?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

To small

You should be in the low 60's or at shortest, high 5's 

If you can take it back and trade for a longer one, you should 

Why would you go with such a drastic length change over the board you used to ride? Did it seem to long? Did the guy selling you this board say it was magical and would ride like your 60?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm wondering how the hell you can go from a 13 to a 10.5 in the boots well before I'm wonder how to go from 160 to 155. I think 155 is probably too small too but WOW that's a big change in the boot size.

You tried them on right?


----------



## timpio (Mar 11, 2012)

Milo303 said:


> To small
> 
> You should be in the low 60's or at shortest, high 5's
> 
> ...


To be honest, my first board felt a little big. So a smaller board and a 'bit' shorter board seemed oke. But this bit smaller board looks a 'lot' smaller when I'm doing some research on the net. I did not really have a budget and wanter some advice in the shop. Thereforce i did not bought it on the net and got it from the local shop. That guy really seemed like someone who does have some knowledge...




Grasschopper said:


> I'm wondering how the hell you can go from a 13 to a 10.5 in the boots well before I'm wonder how to go from 160 to 155. I think 155 is probably too small too but WOW that's a big change in the boot size.
> 
> You tried them on right?


Lol yea, I tried them on. I have the same with running shoes, they are 13US and my 'normal' shoes are all 10.5.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

He may have knowledge but it's the end of the season and he needs to clear out stock

The difference between a 60w and a 55 is huge


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm 160 lbs and ride the 155. great board all around. I mainly like to bomb the runs, getting into jumps and riding switch. Let me tell you that I love the ride of this board. But yea, seems like he gave you a board too small...at least go w/ the 158? I think they have that size. Otherwise he was just trying to sell you end of year stock.

155 if you want the machete as a park board? but I don't ride park, so can't really be for sure...


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

You're well out of the weight range for that board. It doesn't mean you can't ride it, but there are a couple of issues you'll have being on something so small. The first is that you're never going to bring it up to a speed you had on your older deck and riding it in powder isn't going to be much fun at all. 2nd, being out of the weight range you're going to put more stress on the deck and there is more of a possibility to breaking the board than a 160 or 162. 

The Machete is also pretty narrow and the biggest boot I suggest putting on it is a 10.5 w/a reduced footprint. If you have a 10.5 or bigger with any kind of reduced footprint tech it is usually wise to go wide unless you have a crazy wide stance with ducked out angles.


----------



## timpio (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply's. Not really what I was hoping for. Best thing seems to change the board. I hope I will still be able to as I leave on thursday for my trip (and work all day)...

Suggestions are more than welcome. About size, comparable boards (all mountain freestyle).

I will keep you guys up to date.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

i rode my first 3 year with a 156 and im 6 feet tall and 200 pound. The guy keep telling me it was perfect for me. Just to show you that sometime they just want you to buy their stuff.


----------



## timpio (Mar 11, 2012)

mtl20 said:


> i rode my first 3 year with a 156 and im 6 feet tall and 200 pound. The guy keep telling me it was perfect for me. Just to show you that sometime they just want you to buy their stuff.


Hmm, thats terrible. I think these are the kind of reply's I needed to convince myself and return it (if I can). On the other hand I hope I can find my self a replacement within 3 days!


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

you cant exchange it for a 158-160?


----------



## timpio (Mar 11, 2012)

mtl20 said:


> you cant exchange it for a 158-160?


Not sure, will have to wait until tomorrow. But tbh I think this was the last Machete.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

Also, didn't you see the rider weight spec sheet that was on the board to begin with? If not, it was probably their floor model, (last machete) that they were trying to sell...


----------



## timpio (Mar 11, 2012)

triumph.man said:


> Also, didn't you see the rider weight spec sheet that was on the board to begin with? If not, it was probably their floor model, (last machete) that they were trying to sell...


I have not seen it. The thing is, that I ALWAYS do research on stuff that I buy. People make fun of me because of that . I thought it would be smart to buy a new board in a local shop and get advised. I really trusted that guy, I had been in this shop before. He showed me a couple of boards (including k2 parkstar 156) and I chose based on what he told me, the Machete. I'll think I have to do research again on future purchases.


----------



## timpio (Mar 11, 2012)

If I had the choice; what machete board should I get, based on my specs/need??

slopes/freestyle (improver)/fun/(little) powder

Trying to find one near me!


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

the middle range that your weight falls in between.


----------



## timpio (Mar 11, 2012)

triumph.man said:


> the middle range that your weight falls in between.


That makes sense, but that'll mean that I have to go with a Wide board. Not sure about that. Since my shoes allow me to ride regular.


----------

